# detailed description effects of N, P and K



## cyhiemstra (10 Jul 2013)

Im learning my way around, Im quite keen to know what are the specific benefits/effects of N, P and K on the plants in the tank, or perhaps even EI components KNO3 potassium Nitrate, KH2PO4 mono potassium phosphate, MgSO4 Magnesium Sulphate, so I can become an informed tank-keeper.

Is there a good thread or article I can read? Ive searched with no result..

Also a related question, if icve got 40ppm (London) coming out of the tapwater, should I be treating this with anything, or should i adjust my EI dosing in any way?


----------



## plantbrain (10 Jul 2013)

I think any discussion would include Liebig's law of the minimum to understand how these things influence plant growth and other elements of growth.

I would sub K2SO4 for KNO3. Keep with the weekly water changes.
That's about the only modification you'd need to do.


----------



## cyhiemstra (10 Jul 2013)

That's a good concept to know, I had no idea about it. 

What would the substitution add because I thought the use of K2SO4 was outdated as it was only used for its K in tanks?

Edit
Ok I think I just answered my own Q here No3 is nitrate... You'd think more people would talk about this substitution in this way..


----------



## plantbrain (11 Jul 2013)

This is one of the better articles written in the last 20-30 years on planted tanks:

Tropica Aquarium Plants - Rådgivning - Tekniske artikler - Vandplanters biologi - Interaktioner mellem lys og CO2


----------



## Ady34 (11 Jul 2013)

plantbrain said:


> This is one of the better articles written in the last 20-30 years on planted tanks:
> 
> Tropica Aquarium Plants - Rådgivning - Tekniske artikler - Vandplanters biologi - Interaktioner mellem lys og CO2


Very informative article, confirms the facts that co2 is the most contributory factor in plant growth, but also surprisingly shows that even with very low co2, increasing light from the lcp can infact enhance mass as one limiting factor is removed therefore the plant can adapt its strategy and resources to mainly co2 collection, not light and co2 collection which makes it easier! Interesting but not to be misinterpreted to believe co2 is not important, it is the most important plant grower


----------



## zanguli-ya-zamba (11 Jul 2013)

plantbrain said:


> This is one of the better articles written in the last 20-30 years on planted tanks:
> 
> Tropica Aquarium Plants - Rådgivning - Tekniske artikler - Vandplanters biologi - Interaktioner mellem lys og CO2



Nice reading thanks Tom. 
Reminds me that I really have to read for the second all volume of your report ! 

Regards


----------



## plantbrain (12 Jul 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Very informative article, confirms the facts that co2 is the most contributory factor in plant growth, but also surprisingly shows that even with very low co2, increasing light from the lcp can infact enhance mass as one limiting factor is removed therefore the plant can adapt its strategy and resources to mainly co2 collection, not light and co2 collection which makes it easier! Interesting but not to be misinterpreted to believe co2 is not important, it is the most important plant grower


 

Well, ADA fan boys and many in the USA like to still think it all revolved around some special dosing routine. Liebig's law does not apply to them or their aquariums and we should ignore a basic agriculture law on plant growth rate and anything Tropica says as well. 
"What do those clowns know..."


----------

